# Angelfish and Bloodfin Tetras



## phluid13 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just wanted to put a post out there for those interested in the compatibility of Angelfish and Bloodfin Tetras. There wasn't much search results when I searched this but from what I found, these fish are pretty compatible. No problems here. I stuck to keeping the Bloodfins in a group of 6 or more. (I got 6) Initially the Angelfish were pretty interested in the Bloodfins when they were acclimating in the bag, but once released, things calmed down quite a bit. I've had them a few days now and everything seems to be in perfect harmony. I love the schooling of the Bloodfins and they're great fish to watch. 

I went to Petsmart looking for a schooling fish compatible with Angelfish and the employee suggested Red Minor Tetras (Serpae Tetras). I trusted the employee and brought them home to acclimate while doing some research. I found that the Serpae Tetras have a tendency to fin nip and didn't hesitate to bring those guys back to the store. The employee I returned them to agreed that these fish have a tendency to fin nip and didn't know why the other employee suggested them. Just goes to show you, do your research before you purchase fish. It's hit or miss with Petsmart and Petco employees and their knowledge. I can't fault them because there have been some employees that really know their stuff and then theres those who don't know anything at all. 

At any rate, I settled on the Bloodfin Tetras and I couldn't be happier. Hope this helps others in the future who happen to search Bloodfin Tetras and Angelfish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would keep a very close eye on things. Bloodfin (Aphyocharax anisitsi) are known to fin nip; it mentions this in our profile [click the shaded name] which recommends not maintaining them with long-fin fish (angels, Gourami, etc).

All species in this genus Aphyocharax are risky due to their tendency to get a bit feisty and nip. The Dawn Tetra, Aphyocharax paraguayensis, is clearly the nastiest of the bunch, a real terror with any other tankmates.

When fish are placed in a new environment they are always stressed to some extent, and this inhibits their behaviours. As they settle in, they may follow the norm for the species, or it may be even worse, or they may go the opposite and be withdrawn. Sometimes the size of the group affects this, sometimes the size of tank. The Serpae Tetra is almost a guarantee, as you found out, though some have had that "work" too. This is not black and white. But the inherent trait is there, so be vigilant.

On the opposite side of the coin, angelfish will naturally prey on small fish and the slender torpedo-shaped characins are easy targets. This will be more obvious as the angelfish grow. Good companions are many of the disk-shaped characins in the Rosy clade of Hyphessobrycon. Several are in our profiles. The Rosy Tetra, Roberts Tetra, Black Phantom Tetra, etc. The Serpae is in this clade too but this is obviously not a good match. The Bleeding Heart Tetra may be, although one member here had hers nip the angels to distraction and had to remove them. Another suitable tankmate is the Diamond Tetra.

Byron.


----------

